# [: Heyy



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum Rachel. You must be very good at time management to keep all those horses in condition. Look forward to reading your posts. Have fun!


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol thanks! I'm homeschooled, so it helps out a ton with time! I actually just got the TB, Chaz because my horse Lancelot was diagnosed with arthritis in his right hind hock and can no longer jump. =/ And my Arab doesn't enjoy Eventing. So It'll be a challenge but I love it! [:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Rachel


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey Rachel! Welcome to the horse forum!!


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm excited to be here!


----------



## PaintsTheWorld (Apr 24, 2009)

StarFeesh said:


> Hey everyone. [: I'm Rachel. I'm sixteen and I've been riding for nine years. I've got three horses, an Arabian mare, a Canadian Horse gelding, and a Thoroughbred gelding. I'll post some pics of them soon. [:So anyways, I just wanted to say hi. Feel free to ask me any questions or anything. [:[:



Hi nice to meet you, i am new as well. I am also 16, i own a paint gelding =) PM me if you want =)


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the forum


----------

